# New home for Zero



## TanMan57 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok so as most of you know I had an enormous 8x3x3 1/2 foot enclosure in my room. I'm not going to lie it was ridiculous for my size room so i had to take it out. I got Zero a new 40 gallon breeder and both me and him seem to love it. He loves his new basking area and loves to burrow in his new 8" of Repti bark. I also got him an Exo Terra compact top with dual repti glow 5.0 bulbs so he has full spectrum uvb with that and his 100watt powersun. Enough talking here's the pics! :blblbl 

Here I show all of his lights. His basking lights are a 25watt basking bulb and a 100watt powersun plus a Exo terra compact top with dual Repti glow 5.0 uvb bulbs. All this for full spectrum uvb and correct basking temps of 105 degrees






Here's an over view of his entire enclosure





Here I have two slate tiles for warmer basking temps and the also provide a burrow for him to dig under.





Here's his hide with a fake plant draped over it to make it look more tropical as well as his water dish on the left and he is burrowed under his hide


----------



## TanMan57 (Nov 30, 2009)

Bump for the night tell me what you guys think


----------



## sclevenger08 (Nov 30, 2009)

I like it!! How big is Zero and how long will he be able to stay in that?


----------



## HorseCaak (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice and bright and clean. I love that new tank scent. ;-)
Is the fluorscent side the cool side? Also, does it stay humid enough in there with the screen lid? If not, try tin foil covering the lid and cut circles for the light fixtures and a rectangle for the fluorscent fixture. Mine didn't stay humid enough, even with a reptifogger, but once i added the foil, it was perfect and saved on the water from all the immediate evaporation and also from seeping and collecting at the bottom of the tank.

WHat kind of substrate do you use?

-CHeers


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 1, 2009)

Love the enclosure, you covered everything a tegu needs.


----------



## TanMan57 (Dec 1, 2009)

sclevenger08 said:


> I like it!! How big is Zero and how long will he be able to stay in that?


Right now he's about 22" but hes sorta in hibernation mode so hopefully he will stay in the tank for about 6months to a year but he's probably gonna grow like a weed when he's out of this hibernation thing he's in. He's really not hibernating because he's up every morning and sleeps the day away but refuses to eat


----------



## TanMan57 (Dec 1, 2009)

HorseCaak said:


> Nice and bright and clean. I love that new tank scent. ;-)
> Is the fluorscent side the cool side? Also, does it stay humid enough in there with the screen lid? If not, try tin foil covering the lid and cut circles for the light fixtures and a rectangle for the fluorscent fixture. Mine didn't stay humid enough, even with a reptifogger, but once i added the foil, it was perfect and saved on the water from all the immediate evaporation and also from seeping and collecting at the bottom of the tank.
> 
> WHat kind of substrate do you use?
> ...


I use repti bark for now. But instead of foil i was going to go to a glass company and have them cut out a sheet of plexi glass to hold humidity because right now the wate evaporates within an hour. and yes the florescent side it the cool side they dont put off any heat


----------



## TanMan57 (Dec 1, 2009)

Here's some pictures I just got while he's up in his new home.


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 1, 2009)

Man miss Cleo is spoiled! She enjoys making a mess out of the pretty landscaping I do. Has he displayed any stress behaviors? He seems very content. I like the simple, workable design.

Are you going to give him anything to climb on?


----------



## TanMan57 (Dec 1, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Man miss Cleo is spoiled! She enjoys making a mess out of the pretty landscaping I do. Has he displayed any stress behaviors? He seems very content. I like the simple, workable design.
> 
> Are you going to give him anything to climb on?


No he hasnt shown any stress at all. He's really laid back but when my dog comes into the room he freaks out but holds his ground he's pretty confident lol. But yes I am going to give him a couple branches to climb on and maybe another plant when i get the logs


----------



## cornking4 (Dec 1, 2009)

Just keep in mind that if you use plexi or normal glass it will filter out UVB. Even 1/8" thick sheet of plexi will absorb 90% of UV output, so you'll need to keep his uv lamps on the uncovered mesh on the lid.


----------



## TanMan57 (Dec 1, 2009)

cornking4 said:


> Just keep in mind that if you use plexi or normal glass it will filter out UVB. Even 1/8" thick sheet of plexi will absorb 90% of UV output, so you'll need to keep his uv lamps on the uncovered mesh on the lid.


yes i know it's going to be so the uvb can fit in it


----------



## cornking4 (Dec 1, 2009)

ok cool I just wanted to make sure. It's amazing how many people will put plastic or glass covers over basking bulbs without even realizing it's robbing their reptile of UVB. Post pics when you've got it in, I'm sure we'd all love to see how you did it.


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 1, 2009)

I thought Zero had a black nose? His face looks like it got lighter.


----------



## TanMan57 (Dec 2, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> I thought Zero had a black nose? His face looks like it got lighter.


Well I know he hasnt shed once yet for me!! probably because he sleeps all the time and refuses to eat. But the back of his neck looks really light like its about to shed


----------



## Quijibo (Dec 8, 2009)

When Jango was in a 40 breeder, I had a screen top wich I blocked off about 75% with cardboard. I also taped brown paper all the way around about 6" tall so she wouldn't fight with the glass or be stressed out by the cat.


----------

